# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Da Vinci 1.0A | Repetier 0.92 & Slic3r | clicking sound with PLA, jamming

## BradR97

I've officially switched to PLA. 

I've added a small heatsink to the threaded rod on the extruder, sometimes it works and others not.

Today I got it to print one thing and even then it was clicking at a certain point of the model on every layer. On the print I'm trying to do now, at the same point on every print (start of layer 2) its click click click click clicking

I'm literally about to throw it out of the window. How can I stop it? I messaged the people I purchased it from and they said it was suitable for printing PLA (evidently not!!)

I've just bought 3 rolls of PLA and it added up to £70 so I want to use them!


EDIT: I'm printing at 190C as its the lowest temperature to print the PLA I have (It states 190 - 220C on the rolls). I'm using PrimaPLA and I have two fans on the side and a tower fan infront of the printer, the door at the front and the top lid are both wide open.

It's really frustrating because I've seen other people with the same printer as me print perfect PLA models all day long, for example, Dopesoner930 on Youtube.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

What makes you think it's because of the PLA.  Sounds odd that a different material would make it make a sound.  Is your build plate aligned correctly?  Is there anything on the rods for the X and Y axes?

----------


## BradR97

> What makes you think it's because of the PLA.  Sounds odd that a different material would make it make a sound.  Is your build plate aligned correctly?  Is there anything on the rods for the X and Y axes?


It didn't do it when I was using ABS.

It's because of heat creeping up the barrel and melting the PLA prematurely which causes it to swell and inevitably block the tube.

----------


## Marm

I get clicking whenever my bed is out of whack on the Davinci.  It's when the head won't extrude.  Check your bed alignment, and if it's ok, then it's probably the PLA, as that extruder head isn't designed for PLA.  

On the voltivo forums, I had suggested and described a water cooling system to prevent this.   A lot of people said it couldn't be done, but then somebody else went and did it.   So if you have the means, place a water cooling block where you want the heat to stop.  That should prevent the heat from creeping up the head.

----------


## richardphat

Is there any fan cooling the extruding barrel?

----------


## Nicos.s

it must be appreciated if you can share your experience on XYZ printer, because I also want to buy this printer.
The price is too low, I worry about the quality.
The price for their filament is very expensive, if we buy their printers, we must use their official filament?
They sell the printer at low price, but high price for filament. Does it mean that they earn the money by filament, not machine?

----------


## Marm

Quality is pretty darn good in my case.  300+ hrs with only minor adjustments, had to redo the wire powering the extruder, but it was an easy fix as it's exposed in the open.  

Yes, their filament is a bit pricey, I can't really comment on quality, as I have only used their ABS.  You can flash the chips to accept other filaments though.  Just make sure your machine and software are firewalled from the internet so it can't connect to the mothership.  If it reports unauthorized filaments, they can remotely brick your machine.  

Yes, it's the same scam as paper printers run.  There was a 2-3 year period a while ago where I'd go buy a decent $50 printer that only had starter ink in it.  When the ink ran out, I'd go buy another printer, it was cheaper than the $60 for a cartridge, and then sell the used printer for $20.

----------


## Crazy_3D_printer

Is Da Vinci 1.0A a 3D printer?  Amazon reviews said, no, it's not!

----------


## richardphat

Seriously, I will be gladly to own the XYZ just to hack the shit out of that thing (pardon for the rude language)

I'd love to replace the controller board with an existing open source, and do a complete overhaul modification. Basically the casing and structure is the only thing appealing to me.

----------


## Marm

> Is Da Vinci 1.0A a 3D printer?  Amazon reviews said, no, it's not!


Errr... What?




> Basically the casing and structure is the only thing appealing to me.


That they did very well IMO.

----------

